# Butcher block desk - stability?



## Rex4748 (Apr 14, 2018)

I was planning on making a desk from a butcher block and these steel legs. The block will be cut to 72" in length, and about 30-32" in width (haven't fully decided yet). The legs support up to 300 lbs, so that should be adequate, but will the butcher block support the weight of multiple monitors, my desktop, etc.?

My main concern is the wood bending or breaking due to having no support in the middle. Is this something I should be worried about, or will it hold up?

Thanks


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

The answer to your question depends upon how far apart you intend to put the legs. Just a point of semantics, but I would call that a table vs a desk.

George


----------



## Rex4748 (Apr 14, 2018)

How far apart can I get away with putting them before it becomes unstable?


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

If it is a 1 1/2" thick butcher block, and if you mean edge laminated and not 'real' butcher block, you should have no problem with it breaking. But the term butcher block is used to refer to a couple different styles. Real butcher block has the end grain facing up and has much less strength for such a top over lengthy, unsupported spans. Edge laminated (often called butcher block) has long grain strips laminated together side by side and has much greater strength and stability over long spans. When I worked as a baker, one of our work benches was edge laminated maple with a steel leg in each corner. It was 8' long and 4' wide, and almost 2" thick. It had no problem supporting any amount of weight or sideways pressure that was put on it.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

As stated above....Thickness and grain direction/orientation are the critical points to finish your calculations needed.


EDIT: Sorry I didn't realize those were links. I would in set the legs 6-12" from each end IF possible with that style of glue up. I also helps with the looks/design. A 6' span would be pushing the strengths at 1 1/2", long term would likely bow at 6'....inset them and the wieght distribution/balances critically change for the better long term.


----------

